# Have McDonald's DD orders stopped being red card



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

Last couple I've seen had no red card mention on request. Have they changed it?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

McDonald’s is now a full partner with Doordash. No more red card orders.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Elland Rd said:


> Last couple I've seen had no red card mention on request. Have they changed it?


I've never had to use my card at McDonald's, Wendy's, Del Taco, and Jack in the Box I do though.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Elland Rd said:


> Last couple I've seen had no red card mention on request. Have they changed it?


Welcome to 2019.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Elland Rd said:


> Last couple I've seen had no red card mention on request. Have they changed it?


Yes, it is now in all markets with no Red Card.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Welcome to 2019.


Some areas changed a while ago, but I don't think they all changed at the same time. Mine was pretty recent.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Some areas changed a while ago, but I don't think they all changed at the same time. Mine was pretty recent.


Yes in our market I don't think it went into effect until January of 2020.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

McDash


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

But if they stop taking red cards then we can't order for ourselves anymore.  :thumbdown:


----------

